# A great little compressor at a very reasonable cost



## Tennessee

I have a 30 gallon 5HP (peak) Coleman that I bought back in 96'. I pulled it out of a Sam's Club for $300. It fills quickly and runs all my air tools, from impact wrenches to air brushes. I dread the day I have to replace it, looking over the current pricing for air compressors.
I've seen this unit and was not impressed, but it looks like I was wrong. Looks like you got a decent deal.


----------



## klassenl

I have the same model but mine is red. I agree it's a little loud. I have even done a certain amount of spraying and as long as my project isn't too big it will keep up.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the review. I have the Husky 20 gallon. So far so good.


----------



## lumberjoe

I also have a husky 20 gallon. It's nowhere near as good as the Craftsman professional 33 gallon I replaced, but it's ok. My 33 gallon would fill and cycle in half the time the Husky does. The trade off is the Craftsman really should have been 220v. It tripped 20 amp breakers like that's what it was designed to do. Other than the earth shattering noise, the husky doesn't make itself known that it just fired up.


----------



## Jofa

Joe, yeah the HF that I had would sometimes trip breakers as well. You could almost see all the lights in the neighborhood dim when I turned that thing on!


----------



## ScrapHeap

I liked my Husky until yesterday. I've had it about a year now. Yesterday, I put it in the wheelbarrow and took it from the shop to the garage. I figured it would be temporary, so I left it in the wheelbarrow at about a 10 - 20 degree angle (dumb). I was filling my portable air tank and the compressor kicked the breaker. I used to have the compressor in the garage, and this happened a lot, so I ran a cord from another exterior outlet to the compressor. Now the compressor will start and run for about 5 seconds and then the motor stops turning. The motor hums. I unplug it at that point. The extension cord is probably 14ga wire. Apparently, when the compressor builds pressure the motor can no longer turn it over. It will run fine if I unscrew the pressure switch at the top of the compressor. Basically with very little load.
I am wondering if running at an angle could have precipitated this? 
I haven't tried the compressor today yet, but I was hoping it was something like too much oil in the wrong place.
I will take it back to the shop where I have 20amp outlets and see if that makes a difference.

Up 'till now, the compressor has served all my needs well.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ScrapHeap

Follow up. Took the compressor back to the shop and plugged into 20amp outlet.
Worked fine.

Seems like these are engineered for specific volt/amp input and anything less will show up pretty quickly.
Jofa, thanks for the time and effort in publishing this review.


----------

